# sea horses and axolotls help please



## kev smif (Dec 16, 2008)

i would really like to have either of these in the future how much roughly am i looking to spend for set ups for either of these are they easy to keep or not do i need massive tanks so on and so fourth i always assume the bigger the better seeing how they live in vast waters is this the case?


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

have you ever kept marine (salt water) before? i used to keep and breed seahorse for a long time, and i have also kept axolotls both very very very different axos are very easy to keep fresh water a good pump good frozen diet and a 2foot tank and your done.Seahorse well you will need lots funds and looks of time and a very good understanding of saltwater fish/reeftanks I could go on and on and on about what you will need and do but i would visit a very good marine fish shop and have a look and a chat about it first and see if you are prepared to put the money,time,knowledge into the hobby. 
then ask on a seahorse forum to see if all the info you have been given is right and if you still want to do it research as much as you can, Im also here for help if you need it(i had a marinefish shop and have been keeping all my life. Dont want to put a downer on what you want to do but so many people see sea horses and think i want one:devil: and due to not knowing what is involved in keeping them kill them and say they are hard to keep ill never do it again, saltwater isnt that hard to takes a bit of money and lot of hardwork.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

iangreentree said:


> have you ever kept marine (salt water) before? i used to keep and breed seahorse for a long time, and i have also kept axolotls both very very very different axos are very easy to keep fresh water a good pump good frozen diet and a 2foot tank and your done.



Be careful of some shop bought Axolotls - Make sure. I had some which had persistant problems (gills not growing properly, couple of other issues). Some others I talked to in the area had similar problems from different shops. I suspect that may have been a particularly inbred or unhealthy batch came though (can't prove it though, may just have been husbandry in every case). This was about 1.5yrs ago so it may not be an issue any more, but I would suggest getting from as breeder (such as many on here)


----------

